# southern ohio quail hunting



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

so here is the question are these wild birds or does the dnr release them to take or are they released to help along with the population for hunting? and it is about a 3.5 to 4 hour drive is it worth it? is there land to hunt? do you have to do a lot of permission asking first?
Thanks in advanced for your replys.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I was waiting for someone who may have more info to share, but I'll tell you what I know. The birds are wild ; not sure if the ODNR ever trapped & relocated any like they were talking about. Releasing birds to re-establish was deemed ineffective & a waste of money back in the early 80's, after the blizzard wiped most of them out.
There's plenty of land to hunt down where they're at, but finding private property to hunt on is never a bad thing. There is state land & mining land that you can get permission to hunt on. Most of the quail I've seen are actually near the roads in the bottomlands.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Im not looking for anyones honey hole but any specific county I should be looking for? thanks for the info I have been searching maps and doing what ever research I can find on the areas.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've seen most of the quail in Vinton & Meigs counties, while opening up trails for deer season or just out scouting. My son said he saw a couple small covies in Scioto county last year when bow hunting in early October, but that was private land.
I haven't seen a single person hunting them in the areas I was in, so getting permission may be fairly easy, just don't ask to deer hunt !!!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I had one in my yard tonight(union county). There is 130 acres of set aside behind my house. I saw a quail last summer in my yard also.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

We have quail in adams, brown, pike, and Scioto counties. I have some that eat our bird seed all the time. I used to work for the department of agriculture and walked the hills of the above counties setting moth traps. I heard quail all the time in the lowland fields.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Saw 2 last year squirrel hunting here in muskingum co


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

